# Thoughts on Freeze-dried Please



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I have been trying to get Jake over to raw but he seems very adverse to eating anything wet. The only raw I have been able to get him to eat is freeze dried. He loves it (but won't touch it if I rehydrate it)
Everything I have read gives this good reviews but I am worried about the lack of moisture. Does anyone here know much about this?
Right now I am breaking it up and mixing it with kibble.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I have tried my dogs on it...they like it...but then they like everything!! It looks fairly horrible but they did not seem to mind. I have only fed it dry as a training treat. My only concern would be getting the amount of dry to the amount they drink right.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I worry about that too,though Jake already drinks a ton. I am only going to use it as a supplement and for treat training.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I tried a sample of freeze dried on mine, it was called k9. I thought it was absolutely foul but my dogs liked it. I didnt end up using it again as it was difficult to get hold of and I thought rather pricey.


----------

